# Copake 2012 swap meet and auction



## catfish (Mar 1, 2012)

This is not to be missed !!!

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/2012.html

On line preview should be posted soon. 

I should be able to deliver some bikes from the auction to Memory Lane, and Ann Arbor. I do this every year, But you need to let me know ahead of time. Space is limited.....


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2012)

Swap meet on Friday !!!!  Auction on Saturday !!!!

If you were waiting till the last minute. It's too late! All space in my truck has been reserved by the people who asked ahead of time. No space left. Truck is full.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 17, 2012)

See you there Catfish!


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2012)

Springer Tom said:


> See you there Catfish!




Tom, I can't wait! it's going to be good!  Catfish


----------

